# Smoky Mountains retreat March 2-4



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

A retreat is planned for March 2-4 (first weekend in March) in the Gatlinburg area. Please post if you definitely wish to go. It will cost $65-75 each for the cabin for the weekend, depending upon the number of women going. Food and yarn is extra. I will be making Lasagna dinner for Friday night. We can eat out on Saturday or some ladies can bring stuff to cook Saturday night as Saturday is basically a pajama party knitting/crocheting day. If we each bring a bit of food for breakfast, lunch and snacks, we can pool our offerings and share. I will bring coffee and tea.

Let me know if you want to come.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

OMGoodness! I sure wish I lived close enough to come. I LOVE that area. I was born and raised in Knoxville and graduated from the University of Tennessee. Used to go up to Gatlinburg all the time. I don't know how old you are but I am 65 and when I was a young girl going there with my family, there weren't hordes of people then and you could climb around on rocks in the cold, cold streams. We would take a picnic lunch and never see another person - some bears but no people. You can't do that any more I understand. Oh what memories. Hope you all have a wonderful, wonderful time. I will be there in my thoughts. Hugs and happy knitting!


----------



## mississippigirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Wish I could come to. I love that area. Maryville is my favorite town. I told my husband when we retire I would love to live in Maryville. He said it wouldn't work cause the kids would just follow us up there. Ha.

Have a good good time.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Wish I could come!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Maraleah said:


> A retreat is planned for March 2-4 (first weekend in March) in the Gatlinburg area. Please post if you definitely wish to go. It will cost $65-75 each for the cabin for the weekend, depending upon the number of women going. Food and yarn is extra. I will be making Lasagna dinner for Friday night. We can eat out on Saturday or some ladies can bring stuff to cook Saturday night as Saturday is basically a pajama party knitting/crocheting day. If we each bring a bit of food for breakfast, lunch and snacks, we can pool our offerings and share. I will bring coffee and tea.
> 
> Let me know if you want to come.


I am very interested! I grew up in the area and miss it terribly. Still have family there that need visiting. My husband would have to bring me, hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm tell me more please! You can pm me and I can send you my e-mail if needed.

Thanks for inviting us all like this! Been wishing for just such an event!

Pearl


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I was hoping someone from this area would put together just a one day meet for lunch and knit and get aquainted.I can't do three days at this time. I hope you get a good response and have a great time.


----------



## little momma (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds great to me too! Afraid the three days are a little too much seeing I'm on oxygen and have to take my tank along with me on longer trips.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

beejay said:


> I was hoping someone from this area would put together just a one day meet for lunch and knit and get aquainted.I can't do three days at this time. I hope you get a good response and have a great time.


If you are near Lenoir City, there is a wonderful place to knit/crochet/weave/spin. Forget Me Knot yarn shop has open knitting etc. all day, every day they are open. Come by sometime and join us. I'm usually there Tuesdays and Thursdays (both nights they are open until 8 pm) and sometimes Friday. Her webpage is: http://www.forgetmeknotyarn.com/


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would also have to bring hubby, would please pm me or send me email. I would really like more info. My hubby and I love Maggie Valley, we have been there several times. So if I have more info might could convince hubby to bring me up.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Yaya579 said:


> I would also have to bring hubby, would please pm me or send me email. I would really like more info. My hubby and I love Maggie Valley, we have been there several times. So if I have more info might could convince hubby to bring me up.


Hey, Yaya (Any relation to the movie, Divine Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisters?)

Maybe our husbands could enjoy doing something "guyish" like going to the Smoky Mountain Knife Works. We might have to skip the main pj party and bring a deck of cards and play Rummy or something? It could be SO much fun!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

When my Grand daughter was starting to talk, she looked at me yelled Yaya and it stuck!! I'm sure part of the reason is the movie I really enjoyed it. I will talk to the hubby and see if he thinks he can get off work. I will drop a line if he can.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Yaya579 said:


> When my Grand daughter was starting to talk, she looked at me yelled Yaya and it stuck!! I'm sure part of the reason is the movie I really enjoyed it. I will talk to the hubby and see if he thinks he can get off work. I will drop a line if he can.


Good deal, and I will have a talk with mine too.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Still a few spaces left if anyone wants to join us. We arrive Friday afternoon and leave Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay, ladies...I've booked the Appalachian Lodge for us. It sleeps 16 but we probably only have 14 going. The final cost is $70 per person but we got the third night free so we won't have to rush out on Sunday morning. We can stay until Monday. I know not everyone can do that, which is fine, but I figured it would be nice to have the leisure to leave any time you want on Sunday. Their special gives us the third night free whether we use it or not. I'm using it. 

There are 5 parking spaces so car pooling would be a good idea. Anyone want to ride with me?

You can check out the cabin here:
http://www.jacksonmountainhomes.com/gatlinburg-cabins/rentals/appalachian-lodge/135/alpha


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

This would be awesome! We would come if it was later in the year. We could get snow before then and after so I can't come. I have been in that area once about two years ago. It was beautiful! My sister and I would love to come to that area again. Thanks for the offer. I hope you all have lots of fun.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW, sure wish I could join you all!! This is a beautiful cabin and view seems awesome! Hope you all have a wonderful time, maybe next time one of these is put together I can have someone to stay with my Mom for a weekend. ENJOY!!!!! Take pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

These were my stomping grounds growing up. Sure wish I could be there. Have a wonderful time, I know you will. Are there any going that don't already know each other? Sure hope so - these will be friendships that will last a lifetime. So much fun! Happy, happy, joy, joy!


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Okaythis is what Im bringing:

Egg Casserole for 1 breakfast 
Lasagna for Friday night (both meat and eggplant) 
Slow cooker chicken with Rosemary, Apples & onions (Sunday dinner) 
Desserts

I am really into cooking and love the recipes of Giada DeLaurentiis from Food Network, but if anyone else wants to do Sunday dinner, let me know.


----------



## Geminicreationz (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh man! I wish I would have seen this sooner. I'm in VA not far from the retreat. Maybe next time.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Geminicreationz said:


> Oh man! I wish I would have seen this sooner. I'm in VA not far from the retreat. Maybe next time.


Come on down!


----------



## Geminicreationz (Nov 1, 2011)

It's very tempting. My daughter is coming home from college on the 2nd for a week. It's her spring break. Hope to make the next one.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Having a great time. Lots os lovely ladies, good food, and knitting.


----------



## Geminicreationz (Nov 1, 2011)

Rub it in. lol


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

We will be planning another for September.


----------

